# DTG smoke #5 - Brisket w/Pineapple juice



## damnthatsgood (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, ladies and gents, time for more smoking!  If you remember correctly, my last smoke was a wild success.  If you don't know what I'm talking about, you can read about it here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149650/dtg-smoke-4-brisket-sweet-revenge

This time, I wanted to try something different, but not too different.  I wanted to use pineapple juice.  I pulled my 13lb packer out of the bottom drawer of the fridge, and guess what?  Yep, it was frozen.  So, my lovely wife volunteered to go get me a new one.  :-)

Wal-Mart was out, because there is apparently a "season" for smoking in Texas.  LOL.  So she went to HEB and got this:













DSC_0108.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013






Yes, that's the wrapper already in the trash.  The meat didn't exactly look top-notch, and I couldn't even tell what grade it was.  I didn't need to trim the cap, because it was almost nonexistent.

I made a quick rub with pepper, cayenne pepper, garlic powder, paprika, and some of that Southwest Montreal steak seasoning.













DSC_0109.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013


















DSC_0110.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013






My charcoal maze is fun, but I'll be taking out the dividers from here on out.  The fact that there is always new charcoal smoldering makes for a very smokey smoke.  It's best to consolidate it in a small pile and add fuel IMHO.  Keeps the smoke thin and usually no smoke at all.













DSC_0111.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013






My smoker, now with a three gauge setup!













DSC_0112.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013






Here is what I'm using from now on.  I don't like that Royal something lump, because there are too many small pieces that just burn up right away.  Stubbs lasts forever in comparison.  Once the meat is foiled, i finish off with wood, since the smoke at that point doesn't matter.













DSC_0113.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013






All set up and ready with more probes stuck in it than the average redneck abducted by aliens.













DSC_0114.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013


















DSC_0115.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013






************************************INTERMISSION********************************************

Time for some pumpkin carving...













DSC_0117.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013






And the original, never been done before, results are in!  Happy Halloween!













DSC_0120.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013






Okay, back to business.  This is at the half way point.  So far, I've been spritzing it every hour or so. (it's a brisket, there doesn't have to be any science to it.)  Using half water, half pineapple juice.  From what I've read from the pros, I'm not expecting much difference to be honest.

I foiled it at 165*.  After I wrapped it in foil, i poked a hole in the top, and dumped about 1/4 cup of my pineapple mixture in there.













DSC_0124.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013


















DSC_0125.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013






And...............the final product!!!













DSC_0126.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013






Man, it smelled good.













DSC_0127.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013


















DSC_0128.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013


















DSC_0129.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013






Even better ring than last time.













DSC_0130.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013






I made it this far with a razor-sharp Boker, but even that keen edge of stainless 440C was no match for the tenderness.  LOL, it was starting to fall apart!!













DSC_0131.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013


















DSC_0132.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013


















DSC_0133.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013


















DSC_0134.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013






I don't know how to cut this part, but i love just ripping it open.













DSC_0135.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013






I'm trying to get the camera in close enough so maybe you guys can smell it.













DSC_0136.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013


















DSC_0137.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013


















DSC_0138.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013


















DSC_0139.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013


















DSC_0140.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013


















DSC_0141.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013


















DSC_0142.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013


















DSC_0143.JPG



__ damnthatsgood
__ Oct 21, 2013






In closing, I don't know if the pineapple juice did anything or not.  You can taste a hint of the cayenne pepper, and it gives it a perfect bite.  In all honesty, it's not only the best brisket I've smoked so far..........it's seriously the best brisket I've ever had!

Suck it, Bill Miller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdwalker (Oct 21, 2013)

It looks great!  Brisket is my favorite and my nemisis.  What you have there looks like nirvana.  

JD


----------



## damnthatsgood (Oct 21, 2013)

jdwalker said:


> It looks great! Brisket is my favorite and my nemisis. What you have there looks like nirvana.
> 
> JD


Nirvanna?  That's a lofty title.........but it fits, perfectly!!  LOL.

Thanks!!


----------

